# Here's sumpin' to think about.



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's the Boat Tip of the day.....
As fuel and oil prices rise, have you thought about getting 2 cycle oil for your gas mix
or 4 cycle engine oil before they figure out it's oil, and jack the price up?
I got an extra gallon of 2-cycle oil today, still under $20.


----------

